# Best video game bosses ever



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

I for one am going to have to say the elite four in Pokemon red (or blue, but I had red so I'm saying red). I literally remember leveling up my pokemons, getting the most kickass little team together, getting badges like they were going out of style, all this awesome crap. Then I finally get to the elite four, kick their asses, get to Gary, kick his skinny little ass, and finally, in all the majesty only possible on a game boy color, the tinny little speakers blaring the victory hymn to my olympian greatness, there I fucking am, in the hall of fame. I remember back when it MEANT something to be a pokemon master, and to finally reach that coveted status, well, you'd only know what it felt like if you'd done it yourself is all I can say.

That being said, what is YOUR favorite boss/es ever? Don't be timid now!


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 17, 2008)

G.T from G-Darius. Never have I hated a armored space whale more.

Merged Hal and Megido from Silhouette Mirage. For a while I thought it was simply a ill programmed style 'SNK Boss', but then I came to terms that he/she/it was badass and I just sucked.

Really must finish beating that game someday..


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2008)

This guy:





Giygas from Earthbound/Mother 2. Any swirling red mass based off a rape scene has to be the best boss ever. In reality, though, mine's probably the King of Sorrow from Klonoa 2.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 17, 2008)

The de Rol le, Dark Faltz, and Olga flow from Phantasy Star Online episode 1 & 2 all epic pains in the ass.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 17, 2008)

1) Ganon Final/Beast Form (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) (F*CKING EPIC TO THE MAX, BITCH.)
2) SA-X (Metroid Fusion) (Normally, fighting it wouldn't be so creepy, but thanks to your very-scary encounters with it previous to this penultimate-boss fight, it makes you think, "Oh shit, I'm screwed.")
3) Final level (Halo 3) (It might not have been a boss, but it was the final part in the game's Campaign mode, and my friend Dustin and I had a helluva lot fun on it. xD)
4) Genesis Avatar (Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII) (He was the first part of the fight with Genesis, and although I normally wouldn't be praising the fight because he's easy, he has so much health that it took me damn near two hours to kick his ass. Also, he looks/acts like a freaking Megazord on steroids. x.x)
5) Psycho Mantis (Metal Gear Solid) (Need I say more?)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 17, 2008)

CTRL + F Lezard not found

*is a sad wuffie*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 18, 2008)

pyramid head from silent hill 2... wins, for being most... disturbing o_o'''

psycho mantis from metal gear solid: wins for a lot of reasons. literally delving into the players mind itself, and being able to read your memory card (that freaked the HELL out of me the first time I played XD), plus, he was rated #1 greatest boss in history on game informer magazine


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 18, 2008)

The tower of death from the Brave Fencer Musashi series. Nothing says badass about a kid with a giant sword destroying a tower that shoots death lasers, electric currents and energy field shot by eyeballs.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 18, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> The tower of death from the Brave Fencer Musashi series. Nothing says badass about a kid with a giant sword destroying a tower that shoots death lasers, electric currents and energy field shot by eyeballs.



hm, isn't that the one where you have to run down the tower? I loved that game!


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2008)

YHVH from Shin Megami Tensei II. Yeah. Jehova. God.

Ding. Not exciting or anything, but hey, you get to kill God.

Just so you know, the game revolves heavily around choice. You can choose to side with Heaven, Hell, or destroy both and lead a path for Humanity right down the middle. Neither side is inherently good or evil; They represent law and chaos in this game.

This video link depicts the neutral side, which is considered canon.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 18, 2008)

Kajet said:


> The de Rol le, Dark Faltz, and Olga flow from Phantasy Star Online episode 1 & 2 all epic pains in the ass.


Dark Falz was the worst. UGH. You can side step attack from the other ones, but Dark Falz, when he takes your soul, and you hit him and stuff. ARGH WHAT AN ASSHOLE. >=(

Not to mention how he uses Grants and Megid. CAN'T RUN FROM GRANTS LAWL.

Then again, he IS the last boss...


----------



## Lukar (Jul 18, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> The tower of death from the Brave Fencer Musashi series. Nothing says badass about a kid with a giant sword destroying a tower that shoots death lasers, electric currents and energy field shot by eyeballs.



Was that in Brave Fencer, Samurai Legend, or both? I can't remember it being in Samurai Legend, and I've only played a few demos of the original. =/



Runefox said:


> YHVH from Shin Megami Tensei II. Yeah. Jehova. God.
> 
> Ding. Not exciting or anything, but hey, you get to kill God.
> 
> ...



Holy crap, that's awesome. You'd think some religious group would have said something along the lines of, "oh they need to ban that game cuz you have to fight God". x.x

Still, very cool.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 18, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Was that in Brave Fencer, Samurai Legend, or both? I can't remember it being in Samurai Legend, and I've only played a few demos of the original. =/





NekoFox08 said:


> hm, isn't that the one where you have to run down the tower? I loved that game!



Brave Fencer, it was one of the last bosses; the sky crest guardian. Without going into too much spoilers, it's basically in the last dungeon and the last of the series of fights that u do.

Samurai Legend was okay, as long as u had the vollume set to mute


----------



## Range (Jul 18, 2008)

Jumpin' Jack Flash from Elite Beat Agents =3


----------



## RailRide (Jul 18, 2008)

Seven Force --Gunstar Heroes:Genesis/Mega Drive-Sega (Treasure)

---PCJ


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 19, 2008)

*I don't really have the energy to think of more right now, but the one that jumps to mind based on a game I recently played would be from MGS4 (Act IV spoilers ahead), 



Spoiler



Metal Gear REX vs. Metal Gear RAY. Seeing as REX was one of the most intimidating boss battles of all time in MGS1 and RAY turned out to be a pussy in MGS2, I've always had loads more respect for REX and getting to use it to beat the shit out of RAY is like a personal fantasy


.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

The entire game of Shadow of the Colossus.

You can all go die for not having mentioned that already.

Especially you, Linko.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Clearly I was politely allowing you to mention it.*


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 19, 2008)

Gotta agree with Psycho Mantis. That was such a fun boss fight, yet scary how he "knew" about you until you realized the game was actually scanning your memory card.

Can't really think of any others at the moment.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

Lavos in Chrono trigger and Culex: Dark knight of Vanda in Mario RPG


----------



## Sift (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so proud that there is no sephiroth here. Seriously.

Kefka (groan) was pretty epic
Ryu/Spiderman/Iceman in mvc2 (god those 3... fuck me up xD)
Anything (In drakkhen (Snes))


----------



## Range (Jul 19, 2008)

Sift said:


> I'm so proud that there is no sephiroth here. Seriously.
> 
> Kefka (groan) was pretty epic
> Ryu/Spiderman/Iceman in mvc2 (god those 3... fuck me up xD)
> Anything (In drakkhen (Snes))


pfffffft, spend the time and get KotR and old Sephy was a push over, especially if you had Mime too.


----------



## DavidWiley (Jul 19, 2008)

BioShock, when you face Frank Fontaine.  Its awesome!


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 19, 2008)

Blag from Battletoads.
Culex from Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars.
Penance from Final Fantasy X. There's something just awesome about that one.
Goenitz and Rugal from the King of Fighters series.
Shin Akuma and Mr. Karate from SNK vs. Capcom.
Abyss and Onslaught from Marvel vs. Capcom. Screw Apocalypse.
Ethereal Queen and Gabriel Celeste from...well, any Tri-Ace RPG.
The last Bowser fight in Super Mario Galaxy. That was epic.
Makeshift Villain from Ninja Baseball Batman.
Shao Khan from Mortal Kombat.
Promathia (and just about any boss from the Chains of Promathia expansion and onward) from Final Fantasy XI. You don't know how epic that boss fight is until you lived through it.

There are a lot more I can add, but this would end up being one very long post.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

All of the final bosses from the Kirby games. Especially the early ones, where they would just kill you if you couldn't do it fast enough. And also Marx, because he's a massive freak.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

XD I like Marx's Theme--they did it justice in Brawl. I'd also like to add Yami from Okami, if only for the moving, almost inspiring cutscenes.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

The final boss from Otogi 2. It wasn't a fantastic fight or anything, but it FELT epic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Ganon/Ganondorf
2. Bowser
3. Project 4 boss (U.N. Squadron)
4. Alec Trevelyan (GoldenEye 007)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> 4. Alec Trevelyan (GoldenEye 007)


That name sounds distinctly famil. Was that the guy who, if he shot you, sent you falling down into an abyss? If so, good times.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> That name sounds distinctly famil. Was that the guy who, if he shot you, sent you falling down into an abyss? If so, good times.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IGSKjRlyLU (Last level of main part of game)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

That player really sucks.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That player really sucks.



lol guess I should have made sure that s/he beat Alec before I put the link up (I put a different link up instead)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh WOW, thanks for that. I only remember watching my brother and his friends play.

On topic, I'd like to throw in Bad Girl from No More Heroes. Gothic Lolitas who practice their "baseball" on gimps make very nice boss fights. Harvey Volodarskii also wins for being extremely Russian. In fact, I'll just throw in the whole game.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 19, 2008)

Shade of Aran from WoW
Sho Minamimoto from TWEWY
Lloyd from fire emblem
Moroes from WoW

uhh... actually a lot of bosses from WoW


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of the final bosses from the Kirby games. Especially the early ones, where they would just kill you if you couldn't do it fast enough. And also Marx, because he's a massive freak.



Oh man, how could I forget Marx?

And DeDeDe (Kirby's Dream Land 3 for the SNES)...when I saw that him get back up with that dark eye on him, I was like "Oh snap".

And the three gods on Kefka's place on Final Fantasy III.
Seiryu and ExDeath/Neo Exdeath on FF5.
Carbuncle on FF5, too.
Omega Weapon in FF8, for having the ability to blast the living shit out of you a'la Trigger Happy mode via Terra Break.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBhksfGFiQ8


----------



## lafeel (Jul 19, 2008)

Luca "I've been used for a pin cushion, beaten up by three tough parties, and I'm still going to duel your sorry ass to death!" Blight, Suikoden 2


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Sigma from Mega Man X series
Bass in Mega Man Battle Network series
Gospel in Mega Man Battle Network 2
Cyber Demon in Doom 1 and 2


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone remember King Zeon from Shining Force II?


----------



## AlexX (Jul 19, 2008)

A lot of the Tales of series bosses have been pretty notable. Mithos, Dhaos, Leon, plenty of interesting ones to choose from.

However, I'm going to go with Alastor from Viewtiful Joe. Both for obscurity points and because he's THAT awesome.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of the final bosses from the Kirby games. Especially the early ones, where they would just kill you if you couldn't do it fast enough. And also Marx, because he's a massive freak.



*Oh god, yes. The Kirby series used to have a real knack for extremely surreal and intimidating bosses. Kracko, for instance, remains one of the most terrifying characters to me from that entire series.

Hm, I'm surprised no one has mentioned GlaDOS, the computer from Portal. The hype of that game annoys me sometimes, but that was one of the better climaxes in a videogame that I've played for a long time.

Another one I can't believe has been ignored: FUCKING MOTHER BRAIN, SUPER METROID.  That is still, like, geez, one of the most epic and memorable game endings of all time.

I'm sure more will come to me.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> A lot of the Tales of series bosses have been pretty notable. Mithos, Dhaos, Leon, plenty of interesting ones to choose from.
> 
> However, I'm going to go with Alastor from Viewtiful Joe. Both for obscurity points and because he's THAT awesome.



That horrible Blade Dancer monster from Tales. :|


----------



## Range (Jul 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of the final bosses from the Kirby games. Especially the early ones, where they would just kill you if you couldn't do it fast enough. And also Marx, because he's a massive freak.




Oh, what about the one from Kirby 64: Crystal Shards? I think it's name was O2 or someting like that, anyways, the one that you could only damage by hitting it with the power that it was using at the moment,which really sucked since you had to hit it so many times. I think the bosses life meters had 50 dots, and hitting it once with a power star would do like, 2 or 3. God I died so many times  on that one...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

Range said:


> Oh, what about the one from Kirby 64: Crystal Shards? I think it's name was O2 or someting like that, anyways, the one that you could only damage by hitting it with the power that it was using at the moment,which really sucked since you had to hit it so many times. I think the bosses life meters had 50 dots, and hitting it once with a power star would do like, 2 or 3. God I died so many times  on that one...



I just used electric and stone or something like that and waited for it to change to one of those powers before smacking the shit out of it.


----------



## Arc (Jul 20, 2008)

-Bad Girl, just because she's so totally psycho. (No more Heroes)
-Every boss from Kirby Superstar <3 (especially Meta Knight and Marx)
-Verdugo from RE4 - badass

I will think of more later


----------



## Magikian (Jul 20, 2008)

Slash and Tom Morello on Guitar Hero III... xD
Really only because of the fact they are both awesome guitarists...

But seriously, If i had to choose one, It would be Barret from Psi Ops.
Hands down.
Telekinesis is just so freakin' awesome!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 20, 2008)

Reggie Fils-Aime - Nintendo conferences

What?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark One -Arc The Lad 2
Dark Dragon - Shining Force
Dual Orb 2 - Chandler
Super Metroid- Mother Brain


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought Saren was a cool character, from Mass Effect. ;x


----------



## Range (Jul 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> On topic, I'd like to throw in Bad Girl from No More Heroes. Gothic Lolitas who practice their "baseball" on gimps make very nice boss fights. Harvey Volodarskii also wins for being extremely Russian. In fact, I'll just throw in the whole game.





Arc said:


> -Bad Girl, just because she's so totally psycho. (No more Heroes)



How could I forget about her? She's awesome, but I hated that fight, it was actually my first death in the game >.o Insta-death sucks...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 21, 2008)

I have two, because I can hardly classify on which one is better:

Klunk in Secret Agent Clank
Many of the Hive Queen battles in Daxter.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Gravity Man, Megaman Network Transmission.
2. Dark Samus, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. 
3. Omega Zero(Model O), Megaman ZX.


----------



## Laze (Jul 21, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Pyramid Head from Silent Hill 2. That fact that he technically doesn't exist and is only the personification of the main character's guilt towards he actions before coming to Silent Hill is just sheer narrative genius.

Darius Gaiden had some awesome bosses too. Nothing hits home more than battling gigantic robotic fish monsters from beyond in the deepest parts of space.

But to actually pinpoint one single boss as the best would be rather hard, I suppose if I really think about all I want to end up screaming is Metal Gear Rex but I've already mentioned robots before so... OH! I got it:







William Birkin.

Probably because I played [and still do] a stupid amount of Resident Evil 2. I even have an action figure of the guy I love him that much. I don't know what it actually was that made me choose him; the fact that he is constantly changing throughout the game unlike other bosses that just appear as a single, one off entity, because he actually would rather infect himself with his experimental bio-weapon virus than have it fall into the hands of the faceless corporation that was Umbrella. Or maybe it's the massive eyeball shoulder and the claw.

It's very doubtful the Resident Evil Series will ever has such a charismatic and deep character when taken into context. Considering how terribly written most of the games actually were, William Birkin is pretty much the golden peak in the series as a whole.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

I liked the fight against Gray Fox in MGS because of all his strange ramblings;
Shadow of the Colossus was freaking amazing;
Pyramid Head;
and something amazing I can't remember >_<


----------



## Tim-kun (Jul 21, 2008)

The Boss and Big Boss XD

..I actually think that too.. Idk maybe I'm just TOO into mgs anything <.<;


----------



## Kajet (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob the Killer Goldfish, and 
Queen Pulsating, Bloated, Festering, Sweaty, Pus-filled, Malformed, Slug-for-a-Butt

Both fairly epic boss battles from Earthworm Jim, I mean nothing is quite as epic as going through an entire level only to realize you've been running on the last boss of the game the entire time BUT, that's NOTHING compared to the EPIC fight against Bob the killer goldfish...


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (Jul 31, 2008)

Yuyuko Saigyouji and Yuraki Yakumo from Touhou 7 - Perfect Cherry Blossom. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYRMMpL65FY and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noi5jHK7qeo ... Can't avoid to sing "Border of Death" when I watch this replay)

Fujiwara no Mokou from Touhou 8 - Imperishable Night. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nb5Ohbt1Sg)

The 2nd and 3rd Boss from Progear. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPua1riUkPA video start while the player fights the second boss) 

All bosses from Darius-G. Mainly the Queen Fossil (where I can "Quad Laser" the monster in the second stage. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b89bwIvVsWY )


----------



## Huey (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm... Trying to think of some that haven't been mentioned. Here's what I can come up with at the moment:

Mundus from Devil May Cry
Darth Traya from KotORII
Dyne from FFVII


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Jul 31, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I thought Saren was a cool character, from Mass Effect. ;x



I both loved and hated that battle. I loved it because you could avoid the first part of the fight entirely.

My other favorite boss fights include the Stallord fight in Twilight Princess (surfing on a mechanical top - awesome!), the MCP fight in KH2, and the fight with GlaDOS at the end of Portal.

Favorite line ever: "You think you're doing some damage? Two plus two is f...f...f...f...f... - ten. _In base four, I'm *FINE!*_


----------



## Monarq (Jul 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The entire game of Shadow of the Colossus.


Agreed.

And the final boss on Wolfenstien 3D, who is as near as I can tell is totally unbeatable.


----------



## Clyde_Dale (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, but the best video game boss award, in my book, will always go to Kefka.

Seriously, he's the epitome of 'ending boss'. He's the guy you REALLY want to kill, and an insanely difficult fight. You want to kill him for the laugh alone, but as the plotline develops, you just want to kill him more and more. The sheer ego and gall to have soldiers brush sand off his boots in a desert, then it gets into what he did to Terra, boiling down to what happened at Doma... then with the Emperor... then finally the whole world. 

He's one of the very few bosses who 'won'. He did it. He blew up the world. He owned the rest of it, through a rain of terror (and lasers). He beat the party and scattered them across the planet.

Then, when you finally get to face the full potential of Kefka, he can literally one-round the whole party with one combo before your characters can act. Better have Life3 on everyone, because his opener is probably going to be Fallen One (everyone's hit points drops to 1), then S.Cross (minor damage to the whole party). 

I've never seen a villain be so... villainous. So sick, twisted, evil, and the sheer annoyance factor that just makes you want to grab him by his hair and beat that stupid laugh into the pavement. He's equally on par with the Joker from Batman: Dark Knight.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

I liked Kefka's laugh. :|


----------



## AlexX (Jul 31, 2008)

Clyde_Dale said:


> Seriously, he's the epitome of 'ending boss'. He's the guy you REALLY want to kill, and an insanely difficult fight.


Eh, the fight isn't really that difficult as long as you're prepared.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

At first nothing really stood out in my mind. There were some shadow of the colossus moments, phantasy star episodes, a couple of zelda and sonic games but now I know for sure.

Flandre Scarlet from the touhou series. Just found out about it a while ago and WHOMG  it's awesome!

My reasons are: 

A: she's not unarguably the _hardest _boss but she is by far the most impressive
B: she's a hidden extra to the game that adds an entirely different plot element
C: she's a kickass character that once you know about, you are terrified of fighting her
D: HOLY CRAP LAZERZ!!!!
E: she has the most addicting music ever
F: she has the most and best spell cards
G: her battle lasts forever but never gets boring or frustrating
H: she has a whole bunch of references built into her and her spells, to obscure mythology and books
I: her design is just great alltogether


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Clyde_Dale, Kefka's definately the best, although I think that he surpasses the Joker due to the fact that Kefka actually achieves his goal and ends up ruling the world. :3


----------



## Molotov (Aug 1, 2008)

*Jet Black from Viewtiful Joe 2.* Hassling fight to me, especially when it began, eesh.
(that damn) *Elephant from RE: Outbreak: File #2.* Was like the new Nemesis, which scared the hell out of me. Even if you did not kill it early in the level, you still have to as a boss. I learn the hard way, XD.
*Alma and Ishtaros from Ninja Gaiden Black/Sigma.* Alma's speedy and kills easily; Ishtaros's tricky and has a damn whip. Need I go on?
*Mr. X from RE: 2.* The O.G. Nemesis before number three hit the shelves.

Guess that is all I can come up with.


----------



## WhiteLion0089 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, heres what I think that were some pretty memorable bosses.
Psycho Mantis- Metal Gear Solid: He was more fun to fight than he was hard. I've never seen a boss before able to read your memory card and tell you what you play also screw with your T.V. during the fight. Also having to beat him by plugging in your controller to the 2nd port, if you don't he can read your every motions. Very cool!
Singing Poo Monster- Conker: Live and reloaded: Come on, a singing poo monster while you're trying to shove toliet paper down his mouth to beat him? That's pretty original. lol 
Darth Traya- Star Wars: KOTOR II: Always the smart, cryptic woman we all know and love in KOTOR 2. She was able to use some force techniques that a friend and I thought up of and it was cool fighting someone who used our ideas.  Can't go wrong with that. 
Judges- FFXII: The high and mighty judges in FFXII were fairly annoying, but other than that, pretty darn cool to fight.
Organization XIII- Kingdom Hearts 2: Fighting this entire group had very cool battle scenes that I wouldn't forget. I think one guy was dual-wielding needlers in one fight. lol


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 1, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I agree with Clyde_Dale, Kefka's definately the best, although I think that he surpasses the Joker due to the fact that Kefka actually achieves his goal and ends up ruling the world. :3


Kefka and Joker stand as equals. Joker may never win, but he never gets killed now does he?

Still the laugh and his sheer evil makes him the most awesome FF villain in history (feel free to deny this, but remember he became god, he destroyed the world, and recreated it in his image all while doing it in mad clown facepaint)


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

WhiteLion0089 said:


> Well, heres what I think that were some pretty memorable bosses.
> Psycho Mantis- Metal Gear Solid: He was more fun to fight than he was hard. I've never seen a boss before able to read your memory card and tell you what you play also screw with your T.V. during the fight. Also having to beat him by plugging in your controller to the 2nd port, if you don't he can read your every motions. Very cool!



To be seroius he didn't used the memory card or something. He simply get the ability to react without time at all your actions during the controller was in port 1 ^^
But he was cool...

If i should chose the most difficult boss i've ever fighten:
Meta-Ridley from Metroid Prime. I needed at least around 10 trys to kill him...
(by the way, i'm a pro-console-gamer so i've never needed more then 2 trys fpor each other boss...)
I tried my best, but it was luck, whether you could escape his attacks, when he get's angry. To inform you, Meta-Ridley is kinda Peteranadon... With Missiles, an ultimate Bomb Thrower and Laser Breath 
But funny the final boss (which came after this one, was really easy ^^ and the second part of it was more easy XD)


----------



## Azul_Wulfreig (Aug 8, 2008)

Hm, my Top 5 would be...

5. Tabuu (SSBB)
 - His input in the storyline was small and huge at the same time, and he had the ability to one-hit as well as teleport.

4. Chaos(FFI)
 - He proved that the weakest usually go unoticed till the very end, and the transformation from a fallen, lowly villian to a time-travelling beast was pretty suprising.

3. Beatrix (FFIX)
 - Even though she clearly made up for the past, battles with Beatrix seemed incredibly majestic, and even though you wanted to come out on top, she always had the upper hand.

2. Ozma(FFIX)
 - The SuperBoss of FFIX delivered the toughest blows, and countered with atracks like Doomsday & Curse.  Then, he'd cure himself whilst the party tries frantically to recover.  Even on Lv. 99, he had the utmost difficulty.

1. Necron(FFIX)
 - He wasn't Kuja nor Garland, and he clearly made his point by striking fear towards most; almost as tall as a tower, with attacks that were formed by the pinnacle of the twp moons.  He was the Judgement Day for all those that opposed him, and even through his defeat, he was never truly gone.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 8, 2008)

Kreia, Richard Grey and The Transcendent One.

Kreia for the brilliance of her character, design and the size of her can of whoopass she opens, for instance, effortlessly control three lightsabers just with her mind.

Richard Grey, the Master of Supermutants is a boss you can defeat in three ways, each tailored to a specific style of play. One includes not facing him at  all!

Last, the Transcendent One. Planescape: Torment people, not going to spoil him, go and play!


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 8, 2008)

Glados from portal, she may not be the hardest boss but it was the best boss iv'e ever had the pleasure of defeating.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Ridley - Super Metroid
The End - MGS3
Dark Demon - Dynamite Headdy

To this day I still have trouble with these guys, if I cant beat them without smashing the controller off the walls a few times then they must be good.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Aug 8, 2008)

For me, I'd have to say probably, 

1. Fighting the Shagohod in Metal Gear Solid 3
2. Slash from TMNT: Turtles in Time D:
3. Ares from God of War. >.< That guy was *hell* to beat. Not even kidding.


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 8, 2008)

Ganondorf in legend of zelda ocarina of time, I hated his damn little balls of light that you had to reflect back at him with the pothetic master sword. And then he would turn giant....damn what next?

And andross from Starfox is also another memorable boss, I hated how he alway spit his damn astroids at you.

other than that there was really no memorable boss for me.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 9, 2008)

Legion in Shadow Man. Starts with a simplistic fight, dodge and shoot. He goes down... mutates into a 2-story flying leech/larva thing which is HARD TO KILL. You can only beat him by blasting him with the shadow gun at a certain time after so much damage. Miss... and you get to do it over.


----------



## moogle (Aug 9, 2008)

abyssion from tales of symphonia. and thats all i can think of at the moment

abyssion because of his high hp and attack, which makes the battle last longer, and he can use abilities from all you characters, which is pretty cool imo kupo. and he seems to like to attack the healer(raine) >.>


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Forgot to add Penance from FFX. This bitch has maximum stats and is damn near impossible to beat, took a lot of time with the Don Tonberry trick to beat this fuck.

Satisfying though, makes the Weapons look like pussies.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

moogle said:


> abyssion from tales of symphonia. and thats all i can think of at the moment
> 
> abyssion because of his high hp and attack, which makes the battle last longer, and he can use abilities from all you characters, which is pretty cool imo kupo. and he seems to like to attack the healer(raine) >.>



He can? Crap, I'm playing ToS now and have only heard bad things about him. Oh boy.


----------



## Micah Coon (Aug 9, 2008)

Range said:


> Jumpin' Jack Flash from Elite Beat Agents =3



Pfft...Ready Steady Go (L'arc en Ceil) from Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan was far more difficult than Jumpin' Jack Flash. >.>

Hmm...all time best video game bosses. All right, I'll give it a go.

5) Garzahd (Exile 2): Two words: BODY COUNT. He had a major horde of critters between him and you that you had to fight.

4) Rentar-Ihrno (Exile 3): Three more words: BIGGER BODY COUNT. Not only did she have the major horde of ugglies between you and her, but she could summon them at will. AND you had your own NPC summoner summoning MORE critters into the fray!

3) Cydonia (X-Com: UFO Invasion): One giant tactical NIGHTMARE. If you made one miscalculation, or lost even one soldier before you finished the map, you lost. Period.

2) King Koopa (Mario 3): If you didn't have a fire flower or a hammer bros suit, you were basically running around trying not to get squished AND trying to make him dig his own grave (literally) on the bricks that you fought on...

1) Rainbow Road (Mario Kart Series): So it's not exactly a boss fight. Racing games don't have "boss fights"...but let's face it. It's THE race in the Mario Kart games...the longest, the most treacherous, and the most fun...I call it a boss, and god damn it, I call it my favorite boss.

...ya know, I do have a longer version of these if anyone wants to read 'em...doubt anyone'd be interested.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

Range said:


> Jumpin' Jack Flash from Elite Beat Agents =3



That makes me want to draw something. 'o'


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 11, 2008)

Psycho Mantis
The entirety of Shadow of the Colossus, but especially the 16th
Every boss in every Devil May Cry game ever (except for the second last one of DMC3)


----------



## Range (Aug 11, 2008)

Micah Coon said:


> Pfft...Ready Steady Go (L'arc en Ceil) from Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan was far more difficult than Jumpin' Jack Flash. >.>
> 
> 1) Rainbow Road (Mario Kart Series): So it's not exactly a boss fight. Racing games don't have "boss fights"...but let's face it. It's THE race in the Mario Kart games...the longest, the most treacherous, and the most fun...I call it a boss, and god damn it, I call it my favorite boss.


Well I've never played the Osu games... so I wouldn't know that >.>
Plus, Rainbow Road seams to have gotten a lot more treacherous over the years. I remember on the N64 it was really hard to fall off the stage, it just had the chomps going around on it. Now it's got figure 8s, sharp turns, no fences or fenches in bad spots that'll knock you out of you hit them (Like the one coming out of the figure 8, which if you're going fast and bump into it, will almost always knock you into the pit...) I still want them to make a Rainbow Cup where it's ALL the Rainbow Road courses that have been made, mainly to see how it's evolved over the years. I like how the Wii version has a remix of the N64's song though, but then again, I'm a sucker for throw backs like that <3



Tatsuyoujo said:


> That makes me want to draw something. 'o'



Oh? what is this something?


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Kochamira from Psychonauts. his attacks XD "Overly intricate combination!" "Hard to avoid area attack"!!!


----------



## Range (Aug 11, 2008)

Urban Wolf said:


> Kochamira from Psychonauts. his attacks XD "Overly intricate combination!" "Hard to avoid area attack"!!!



That was the guy you fought inside the Lungfish's mind right?

A lot of the bosses from Psychonauts were good, mostly because of how great the humor was in that game. If it's got Richard Horvitz (aka Zim from Invader Zim) in it, it's gotta be funny


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

yea, that was the boss (lungfish one), but the den mother was hilarious too. Not to mention the battle against the (spoiler) blueprint tank, that scene was very well done.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2008)

Gannon in OoT, having gannondorf emerge from the rubble and turning into that huge impressive boar demon thing after i though it was all over was, well, the perfect last battle.
Gannon's beast form in TP is even more awsome BUT the game ended with you fighting his human form and i wish it was the other way around as chasing him on horse back and the sword fight was lame compared to wolf link fighting the gaint boar...


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 12, 2008)

Probably the new epic boss in Resistance 2. That thing (in the words of Chris Tucker) "too damn big".


----------



## AlexX (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it just me, or does *Finalhazard* from Sonic Adventure 2 (Battle) and *Nebula Grey* from Megaman Battle Network 5 seem to get more difficult each time you fight them?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Is it just me, or does *Finalhazard* from Sonic Adventure 2 (Battle)



The giant space lizard with the pink tumor? Nope, not just you. Haven't gotten to try a Battle Network.


----------



## Range (Aug 12, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> The giant space lizard with the pink tumor? Nope, not just you. Haven't gotten to try a Battle Network.



Super Shadow FTW =3


----------



## Kiala Tiagra (Aug 12, 2008)

Psycho mantis from MGS1.....genius!


----------



## Lon3Wulf (Aug 27, 2008)

Lou from guitar hero
The buttons from every yiffy .sfw file I have ever seen.
God from the game life.
Go to Jail card from Monopoly


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 27, 2008)

Tabuu of Super Smash Bros. Brawl.
He can control dimensions.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2008)

To think ahead, some of the bosses in Star Wars: The Force Unleashed.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Tabuu of Super Smash Bros. Brawl.
> He can control dimensions.



He's easy.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> He's easy.


He didn't say he was hard, nor is this a thread about hard bosses.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

Just saying.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just saying.


'Kay.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2008)

Godzilla, from The Revenge of Shinobi


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

the boss in jericho that makes you think about how to deplete the bosses sheild by stopping her blood supplies by blowing up impaled bodies and shooting the hell out of a puppetier thats above her's back while being constantly under attack by a regenerating giant


----------

